# Has anyone installed a SACHS Clutch in their car by chance yet?



## cruzing90 (May 6, 2011)

I was surfing Rock Auto today and I happened to notice that they finally carry a clutch kit (not sure when that happened) Its from a company called SACHS (haven't heard of them before) I am wondering if anyone has put one of these in their car as a replacement yet or had any experience with this manufacturer? I ask because I plan to buy and have one on hand as I approach 150K (currently at 100K) so when it does start to fail I have it ready to go as I want to install it myself.

The price sure is right on this kit - $223.97 CAD + $50 shipping, so I am weighing something cheap and OEM spec against spending 600-700 on a upgraded stage 1. 

More Information for SACHS K7062601 (its the same for the 1.8 (mine) and 1.4 on their site)

SACHS | Clutch Kit for Passenger Cars

Any thoughts/input would be appreciated


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Sachs generally makes quality stuff. I'd not hesitate to use their clutch kit. 

Anyhow, the OEM clutch should last a lot longer than 100k km. Or 100k miles, for that matter. I'm at 78k miles on my OEM clutch, and it's fine.


----------



## cruzing90 (May 6, 2011)

Glad to hear a good opinion on the kit, if i grab this it will sure make the whole replacement much more affordable. A clutch from the dealer would run as much as an upgraded one. 

And yeah, I am at 100K KM now and the clutch is still strong, I just want to purchase one at 150K so I have it on hand when the day comes that it does go, be it 200K KM or more. Plus I do A LOT of city driving.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

I used to own a NSRT-4 and the OE clutch was a Sachs.


----------



## gustavo (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi, sachs its the same quality than LUK you will not have any problems, if you buy the kit could you upload a picture because in rockauto I cant to see all the parts of the kit


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*SACHS is German*

SACHS is a German manufacturer and a division of corporate giant ZF Friedrichshafen AG. The company's been in the automobile OEM and replacement parts business for more years than I've walked this earth. Solid reputation in my experience.


----------



## Benner (Sep 28, 2013)

As a GM technician and aftermarket tech for several years I highly advise you to replace the flywheel at the same time. Not sure if the cruze flywheel can be cut but I've always preferred replacing with new to avoid future problems


----------



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

Benner said:


> As a GM technician and aftermarket tech for several years I highly advise you to replace the flywheel at the same time. Not sure if the cruze flywheel can be cut but I've always preferred replacing with new to avoid future problems



where would be a good place to get the flywheel?


----------



## Psychomidgit (Jun 9, 2013)

I agree, Sachs is a good company. O'Reilly's carries them too. I've never seen an issue with them.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

unitednations191 said:


> where would be a good place to get the flywheel?


Their is no reason to get a new flywheel a simple cut will do the job for break in


----------



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

SneakerFix said:


> Their is no reason to get a new flywheel a simple cut will do the job for break in



You are talking to a complete nube, what does a cut mean? Ive taking apart automatics, replaced automatics, but never a manual.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I think he means resurfacing the flywheel will be more than adequate


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

unitednations191 said:


> You are talking to a complete nube, what does a cut mean? Ive taking apart automatics, replaced automatics, but never a manual.


Its like resurfacing a brake rotor. Saves you having to buy a new flywheel. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

ohh ok, So a clutch kit, comes with what? the complete clutch? then I should ask the shop to resurface the flywheel? Not that I need it now, but I would like to know before the times come. Ill prolly just get the SACHS one on rock auto. Cheap and Its a cruze, im not into performance in a car that says ECO on it.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Clutch kit will almost always comes with a clutch, pressure plate, and a throw out bearing. However some vehicles don't have the throw out bearing in the clutch kit. 4 cup 5 speed Sonoma's come to mind.


----------

